# Grain Free Food Recommendations??



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Belle is currently eating Natural Balance Duck and Potato and for various reasons (long story) we are thinking on changing. I was just wondering what other grain free foods are out there that you have had good experience with?


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

We are big fans of Wellness Core, but it is a little pricey. A lot of people have good luck with Taste of the Wild, the price of it is actually pretty good, so if I was just switching I would probably look at theirs first.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Honey is on Taste of the Wild and loves it. It comes in 3 formulas. There is the one she is on, HighPrairie, tht is buffalo n deer, there is Welands tht is duck, etc, nd then the fish one, but can't reacall the name of it off hand. l ar ra ree,jutmeat, fruts and veggies. Because I do give he salmon or mackeral every week, we did not ever try te fish forumla on he. And she does prefer the bison to the duck.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Fromm has a Surf & Turf food that is grain free. I've heard wonderful things about it.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I had good luck with Taste of the Wild and the GF Acana - both are not too high in protein.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Bogey's Mom said:


> Fromm has a Surf & Turf food that is grain free. I've heard wonderful things about it.



This is a great food but is on the expensive side.... I switched from it to Taste of the Wild, more food for less money.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Tia is on Taste of the Wild wildfowl formula and has done very well on it.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Taste of the Wild
Wellness Core
Evo
Canidae Grain-Free
Merricks B.G (before grain)

All are excellent kibbles and of course grain-free.
Our guys are currently being fed a rotating selection from the top four brands above... been feeding them this way for about the last 8 months.


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

I have Junior on Orijen and he is doing WONDERFULLY on it. 

http://www.orijen.ca/orijen/products/

And He REALLY like it!!!! When I was feeding him Eukanuba... it would often just lay in the bowl. I even did my own taste test.... Orijen in one bowl.... Eukanuba in the other... he ate the Orijen and left he Eukanuba behind. 

I have also feed Junior Wilderness from Blue Buffalo. It is available at petsmart and I have used it when out of the Orijen.(I have to order the Orijen.) but he doesn't like it quite as much as the Orijen.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

I would more than likely try Taste of the Wild first just because it is cheaper, but I also wanted to throw out Nature's Variety INSTINCT. 3 formulas-chicken, rabbit, and duck/turkey.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I use Innova Evo but will alternate it,with Taste Of The Wild!.
Both are excellent food!.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

We've been using Wellness Core for a few months now. My local feed store doesn't offer any discounts so I've been getting it at Petco. It's on their 10th bag free program. And also with the suggestion of another member, if you email/call them with comments you get a $5 coupon. I think you can do that once a month? Every little bit helps! Banner seems to really like the original formula, he'll eat it right up even with no wet food or veggies mixed in. Good luck, I know finding the right food can be such a pain.


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

I have Daisy on Taste of the Wild - Wildfowl and she has no problems with it.


----------



## ORgolden (Jan 12, 2009)

whiskey has been on orijen and we recently switched to taste of the wild she has done great on both and would recommend either of them


----------



## California Blonde (Mar 13, 2009)

I used to feed My Girl Fromm Surf & Turf but no store around me sells it
I would have to order it on the INTERNET and with shipping charges it was
very expensive.
So I switched to Core because the store by my house sells it.
No Shipping charges :0) so it is cheeper then the Fromm food.


----------



## Moby (Dec 6, 2008)

I use Go Natural grain free. His fur is shiny and smooth since i started this food. Milo used to have Royal Canin before. They are just a fillers
Does anyone uses Go Natural as well?


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I fed Charlie Wellness Core but it's getting so expensive. The only thing about TOTW that freaks me out is the fish meal and no guarentee of ethoxyquin free ingredients.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

I have Bentley on a rotation of grain-free kibbles primarily due to intolerance of many grains. We've fed Orijen, Wellness Core, EVO, Nature's Variety Instinct, and my current favorite Acana Provincial Prairie Harvest (same company as Orijen). 

There's a big difference in grain-free formulas when looking at the % of carbohydrates. Natural Balance is very high in carbs (around 50%) where as EVO is extremely low in carbs (around 15%). I like the more moderate route with the Acana Provincial line: protein 34%, fat 17%. calcium 1.3% (so OK for puppies) and a combination of carbs (potato, peas, pumpkin).

For Bentley, Wellness Core just didn't keep a shiny coat, and I haven't had good luck with Nature's Variety quality control. I like having 3 tried and true formulas to go to.


----------



## GR_Princess (May 12, 2009)

I hope this works, Wellness sent out there well pet newsletter with a two coupons on it. 

http://www.wellnesspetfood.com/NWPC_May_Coupon1_printer.php
http://www.wellnesspetfood.com/NWPC_May_Coupon2_printer.php

Let me know if it does. I wonder if it only works on my computer, of if they somehow know that I'm part of the well pet club.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Wellness and Acana have more moderate protein levels than EVO and some of the others. I would look into teh ethoxyquin issue if you are considering TOTW. There was a thread here on it just today. Another option that I LOVE is The Honest Kitchen..... several of the varieties are grain free. It is a dehydrated raw, made in a human food plant in San Diego. I've used it with all of my kids and would use it exclusively if I could afford to ( with feeding 4). You rehydrate with warm water and it is an oatmeal consistency. You can read more about it here.... www.thehonestkitchen.com


----------



## GR_Princess (May 12, 2009)

I love companies with chunky coupons.

http://www.thehonestkitchen.com/products/coupons.shtml


----------



## LullaBelle (Apr 24, 2009)

I've found that Orijen, TOTW (Taste Of The Wild), Horizon Legacy and Wellness Core are all excellent grain free foods rated 6 stars (the highest rating) on dogfoodanalysis.com. You'd be surprised as to how many "good quality" foods are actually just well marketed and nicely packaged bags of junk.


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

I'll throw my hat in the ring, for California Naturals, it is made By Natura http://www.naturapet.com/, they also make Innova, Evo, Healthwise, Mother Nature and Karma.
I was having allergy issues with Jake and switched to their Lamb and Rice. I consider the Wild Caught but I really wanted to narrow down the ingredient list, and the California is nothing but Lamb and Rice.He seems to have done well on it. 
I spent more time trying to pick a food for my dogs than I do grocery shopping for my family! Good Luck.


----------



## Bauer! (May 13, 2009)

Thought I'd throw in another option. We are using Life's Abundance (life stages)(healthypetnet.com) for our puppy. I think we might consider switching to TOTW after he grows up some because of the price and it's available down the street from us, but the protein levels are too high for him right now. Back to the Life's Abundance, they don't sell it in stores, so you have to have it shipped, but it seems like a great food. Corn and wheat free, made within weeks of shipping, and human grade ingredients. It is a higher quality food, so you don't have to feed as much, consider that when looking at the price. Hope that helps!


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Bauer! said:


> Thought I'd throw in another option. We are using Life's Abundance (life stages)(healthypetnet.com) for our puppy. I think we might consider switching to TOTW after he grows up some because of the price and it's available down the street from us, but the protein levels are too high for him right now. Back to the Life's Abundance, they don't sell it in stores, so you have to have it shipped, but it seems like a great food. Corn and wheat free, made within weeks of shipping, and human grade ingredients. It is a higher quality food, so you don't have to feed as much, consider that when looking at the price. Hope that helps!


Be aware that TOTW does not guarantee against the use of ethoxyquin as a preservative in its food. Not saying to stay away, because I would also consider this food-just something to think about.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

Bauer! said:


> Thought I'd throw in another option. We are using Life's Abundance (life stages)(healthypetnet.com) for our puppy. I think we *might consider switching to TOTW after he grows up some because of the price and it's available down the street from us, but the protein levels are too high for him right now.* Back to the Life's Abundance, they don't sell it in stores, so you have to have it shipped, but it seems like a great food. Corn and wheat free, made within weeks of shipping, and human grade ingredients. It is a higher quality food, so you don't have to feed as much, consider that when looking at the price. Hope that helps!


Actually the 34% protein levels are not a problem for puppies (Orijen has 2 puppy formulas with 42% protein). It's the calcium / phosphorus levels and ratios of the TOTW formulas which are considered too high for puppies. Calcium not above 1.5% is generally thought to be safer.

TOTW High Prairie: cal 2.1 ph1.4
TOTW Pacific Stream: cal 1.9 ph 1.1
TOTW Wetland: cal 2.1 ph 1.4

Everyone needs to have a comfort level with the food they choose for their puppy, and I respect that, but there's nothing scientifically that precludes proteins in the 30s range for puppies.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I have a 6 month old puppy on TOTW and the vet said it was fine.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

Maggies mom said:


> I have a 6 month old puppy on TOTW and the vet said it was fine.


From what I've read and been told, once puppies are around 4 months old they start gaining the ability to excrete excess calcium from their systems. That ability grows in the next half year. Some people feel more OK about feeding older puppies somewhat more calcium and others are real sticklers about it. At the other end are people who dismiss the whole concern about calcium levels and believe as long as you don't overfeed you're fine.

I find it curious that TOTW doesn't list calcium / phosphorus levels on the bag or web site and that you have to e-mail them for that information.


----------

